
Hands-on with PS4's PlayStation 2 emulation - jsnell
http://www.eurogamer.net/articles/digitalfoundry-2015-hands-on-with-ps4-playstation2-emulation
======
balls187
If you have original PS2 discs, can you play PS2 games on your PS4?

~~~
0xcde4c3db
I looked for that in the article, but it seems the issue was deliberately
avoided. I doubt it will be allowed. My memory on this is fuzzy, and I can't
cite authoritative sources for obvious reasons, but I'm pretty sure there are
multiple companies that know how to press PS2 discs with the obligatory "copy
protection" [1] signatures. I assume the market wasn't flooded with these ~10
years ago because anyone with a DVD burner could be selling the latest games
on the street for chipped consoles before a pressing operation was even
finished cutting a glass master.

[1]: Scare quotes because these mechanisms don't directly have anything to do
with copying. They're designed to distinguish between licensed and unlicensed
discs, regardless of the content. Copying the content of a PS2 disc is
trivial, as these things go.

~~~
rasz_pl
not to mention they will want to sell you same games twice

~~~
danieldk
Interestingly enough, the XBox One now supports XBox 360 games using original
discs. Currently, there are about 100 compatible games.

[http://www.xbox.com/en-US/xbox-one/backward-
compatibility](http://www.xbox.com/en-US/xbox-one/backward-compatibility)

~~~
robin_reala
It… sort of does. It doesn’t actually use the original disk as anything but a
piracy dongle; the game you play is downloaded from their servers and run
directly from the hard drive.

~~~
danieldk
Indeed, but that means you do not have to repurchase it, which was the point
;).

------
silveira
The Wii U supports all Wii games discs. It's a nice feature.

